# Dell people ask for CVV # while ordering. Shud i give them ?



## raksrules (Jul 26, 2008)

My friend wants to order a Dell laptop over the phone. They have mailed him a quotation. He wants to pay by credit card but those Dell guys are asking for the CVV number of my credit card along with the card number. Is it safe to give them the CVV # ?? Has anybody done so ? Is there any workaround ?


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

There's no way you can be sure that the CC numbers you read out to Dell rep won't be misused by the Dell reps. It sucks that they don't have an online payment gateway (in India) but it is what it is. CVV number is obviously required to charge so they need to have it if you go through CC payment. If you're so worried, pay them via DD. It just lengthens the process by a couple of days at max. BTW, the Dell rep apparently enters your CC details into their system which can't be retrieved (as in **** are entered and recorded so that your CC is charged when the order is processed directly). But when you speak out the numbers, the Dell rep can note down the numbers and (ab)use it by shopping online until the card reaches its credit limit. 

Another work around is to create a VCC and give those details to the Dell rep. Again, not all banks provide this. As VCC is for 1-time use only, it's VERY VERY SAFE. Google for more info.


----------



## gopz (Jul 27, 2008)

DD will delay the process.

Dude, go ahead and give the credit card details to the Dell rep. As soon as it is charged, call the Bank and tell them that you need a new card, because you gave the CVV number to somebody. The Bank will send you a new card with a new CVV number. Problem solved. I got my card free, but just in case your bank decides to charge you, it wont be more than Rs.100/- for the replacement card.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah, just give it ... i gave all the details on the phone.


----------



## himtuna (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes man go ahead!
Give them your details

My friend  got 20,000 shopping from his CC from mumbai while he just transacted for r*pid*sh*re through paypal. Poor guy, he is dumping the CC.

You posted it yesterday. Get the DD its a matter of hours post them matter of days get the  lappy another matter of days.

CC will just deduct some days. Just make sure you get a new CC, if making through CC.
Dont bang your head with 'security and ease'


----------



## casanova (Jul 28, 2008)

Not an issue. Go ahead. Every site asks for it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

If its an online application and u don't need to shout ur CVV# on phone.......then go ahead......

But then also note if the site is an secured site i.e. instead of HTTP the url for the page should start with HTTPS.

And if they are asking on phone just tell them u wouldn't like to give as u r worried it may be misused(buddy u r not d first customer who is refusing this so dn't worry).........they will tell any workaround.........

Never ever tell ur CVV# to any one not even ur dearest frnd cz intentionally or unintentionally ur info can be misused. Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

In this world I wouldn't trust anybody with my CC's CVV number. Unless its an online transaction by me I wouldn't use the CC otherwise.

I'd suggest go the DD way and retain peace of mind. A few dayz delay will not shake the world.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2008)

i think HSBC or HDFC have a procedure to generate Pseudo credit card to make payments like this.

Login to their online page, specify the amount that you want to use from the credit card that you have.

They will then create a pseudo credit card with a random number and random cvv number that can be used only for one transaction. Once the transaction is done, it will be disabled.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dell should have paypal as payment gateway for credit card payments.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> i think HSBC or HDFC have a procedure to generate Pseudo credit card to make payments like this.
> 
> Login to their online page, specify the amount that you want to use from the credit card that you have.
> 
> They will then create a pseudo credit card with a random number and random cvv number that can be used only for one transaction. Once the transaction is done, it will be disabled.



That's VCC.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2008)

yep. That's the one. Virtual Credit Card. Isn't is safe when compared to giving every detail to Customer care?


----------

